# FHO Surgery



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I started to notice an issue with my Chihuahua when he was 7 months old, limping and holding his back left leg up. I took him to the vets and they x-rayed him twice and they thought he had legg calve perthes diesese or hip displasia causing arthritis. He was prescribed anti inflammatories and pain killers. Fast forward a few months and he is booked in to have FHO Surgery on Thursday.
Has anyone else's dog had this procedure? Whats the recovery like? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard of this in humans---they had to be none weight baring for months. I think this is a hip problem, not a knee problem. Am I right? I would think that the recovery would be much like a knee surgery. I would invest in a puppy playpen. That way he would be safe, and not be able to jump around. He would be leashed when he was out, so that you can control what activity he can do. They will tell you what the post operative course will be. Ask questions, and read up on it!


----------

